# I was a residential childcare worker (#2) Administration is a vague term



## ReformedWretch (Apr 11, 2005)

How does one "œadministrate" a children´s home? Honestly, I don´t know. However, over the past twelve years I have learned a few things administration should and should NOT do. Let me share a few with you.

Read the rest here:

http://christcenteredkids.blogspot.com/


----------

